
Kim Dotcom's recipe to stop piracy - cviedmai
https://twitter.com/KimDotcom/status/288199968932630528
======
Raz0rblade
what a joker, we used to call that the internet, then it was called appstore,
and now its... i'm not buying it anymore anyone can code for free these days
has he ever heard of linux ?

